# How often do you wash your base and mid layers?



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I think you may find this varies a lot based on the person!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

When the skid marks become noticeable.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Once or twice per season


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Never. It brings me luck and chicks dig it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

When a total stranger on the chair asks you, "Do you smell that?".


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

f00bar said:


> When the skid marks become noticeable.


Wear black. It'll extend your wash frequency considerably


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

baselayers: every use

my midlayers are merino sweater and nanopuff/homeschool puff so i wash them when they get dirty. i tend to fuck them up around town and shit when its cold.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

wash the base layers every time. Mid layers when they smell, but honestly I wash them quite often as well


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> When a total stranger on the chair asks you, "Do you smell that?".





Motogp990 said:


> Wear black. It'll extend your wash frequency considerably





F1EA said:


> Never. It brings me luck and chicks dig it.





f00bar said:


> When the skid marks become noticeable.


First off let me say,… _ Yeeeee_*-UCK!*  :lol:

Second,.. I don't _EVER_ go "commando" in my base layer bottoms? And, since I have a several sets of good base layer tops 'n; bottoms, and I don't sweat all that profusely in the cold? Considering all that, If necessary,..? I can get 3, maybe 4 sessions before they really start to get funky. (It also depends on the terrain difficulty and how hard I'm working it!) But on average, 1 or 2 times and I switch to a fresh pair!

Besides, they work better at keeping you warm and dry when clean! :dunno: :hairy:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I go days without washing my baselayers...I figure I'm going to dirty them in a few hours so what's the point. After they start getting stiff I'll wash them...nothing feels better than a fresh baselayer after 8 days of wearing them.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I wash my base every 2-3 days of riding.. mid layer...hm..never?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Base layer: 3 days
I don't normally wear mid layer because I wear insulated jacket and pants.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I have multiple base layers that get washed after each use (I sweat a lot). I don't wear mid layers, but I wash my jacket and pants when they start to have a noticeable odor which is usually once every year or two. If you have anti microbial stuff it really shouldn't start to smell for a long time.


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

I wash my base layers every 3 weeks, and that equates to roughly 6-9 times of use. They never get stiff or smell, but when I notice them getting too loose or stretchy, that's usually time to wash them. I don't sweat while snowboarding unless it's really warm outside.

No mid layers since I wear a heavy insulated jacket and snow pants.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Am I the only person who just buys a good jacket and pants so I don't have to wear 10 different layers? Jacket and a t-shirt on 20 degree+ days, Jacket and basic cold weather Underarmor shirt on colder days


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Am I the only person who just buys a good jacket and pants so I don't have to wear 10 different layers? Jacket and a t-shirt on 20 degree+ days, Jacket and basic cold weather Underarmor shirt on colder days


You never knew that the more layers you have on, the better you are? :hairy:


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Am I the only person who just buys a good jacket and pants so I don't have to wear 10 different layers? Jacket and a t-shirt on 20 degree+ days, Jacket and basic cold weather Underarmor shirt on colder days


definition of a good jacket will vary from person to person. I believe a good jacket to be a shell so I can layer appropriately underneath. I've had both shells and insulated jackets and find that layering is more effective. oh and when I smell my pits and immediately retract away, that's my cue to throw the layers in the wash.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

GOskiLF_bum said:


> definition of a good jacket will vary from person to person. I believe a good jacket to be a shell so I can layer appropriately underneath. I've had both shells and insulated jackets and find that layering is more effective. oh and when I smell my pits and immediately retract away, that's my cue to throw the layers in the wash.


There's an appropriate level of layering? A good jacket is one that keeps you warm and dry and doesn't make you overheat, I don't see how that differs person to person? Mid layer, base layer, vest, then jacket and sometimes even more... I just don't get it??? I have a shell/spring jacket/riding shirt and an insulated jacket, they both have venting which means there's no way I get too hot and a solid jacket means I never get cold.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If it's a merino base layer, it can go a few days before needing a wash. If it's synthetic it gets washed after one session as they always stink up first. Mid layer as needed determined by the smell test. However I think my stuff gets washed a lot more than I think as my wife is a clean freak that likes good smells and will grab my hanging stuff when she decides. I am ok with that. 

If your on a hut trip, shit isn't getting washed. Buy gear that doesn't get stinky after one session. I hate capilene, gets so stinky so fast.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> There's an appropriate level of layering? A good jacket is one that keeps you warm and dry and doesn't make you overheat, I don't see how that differs person to person? Mid layer, base layer, vest, then jacket and sometimes even more... I just don't get it??? I have a shell/spring jacket/riding shirt and an insulated jacket, they both have venting which means there's no way I get too hot and a solid jacket means I never get cold.


If you never get hot or cold while snowboarding then you either have a magic jacket or a freakish ability to adjust your internal body temperature. Most humans however rely on simply adding or removing layers of clothing to adjust accordingly (appropriately).


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> If you never get hot or cold while snowboarding then you either have a magic jacket or a freakish ability to adjust your internal body temperature. Most humans however rely on simply adding or removing layers of clothing to adjust accordingly (appropriately).


If by magic jacket you mean a jacket with adjustable venting, then yes, yes I do have a magic jacket. Things that do get too hot or cold: hands and head/face. That's it. Those are the only thing I have to play with on the hill. 

Arm Pit Vents, and thigh vents are all you need if you're hot, and if your chest is cold you really need a better jacket, you should NEVER need 3 or 4 layers to keep your core warm, and I grew up riding in MI and NY so its not that I don't know cold weather riding.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Every 2 sessions is good enough to keep them looking fresh.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> There's an appropriate level of layering? A good jacket is one that keeps you warm and dry and doesn't make you overheat, I don't see how that differs person to person? Mid layer, base layer, vest, then jacket and sometimes even more... I just don't get it??? I have a shell/spring jacket/riding shirt and an insulated jacket, they both have venting which means there's no way I get too hot and a solid jacket means I never get cold.


I was under the assumption that you lived in pdx, and ride hood? At Bachy it can be nuking, white out, teens/single digits above the tree line and then you drop into the trees off NW and all of a sudden your body temp goes sky rocketing up riding pow lines protected from the elements before dropping down to the lifts all hot and bothered. I need to be able to heat up and cool down quickly and that doesn't happen wearing the same gear day in day out.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> If by magic jacket you mean a jacket with adjustable venting, then yes, yes I do have a magic jacket. Things that do get too hot or cold: hands and head/face. That's it. Those are the only thing I have to play with on the hill.


By adjustable venting are you talking about standard underarm zips or is this something I'm unfamiliar with? If it's just standard vents then consider yourself lucky I guess.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> If by magic jacket you mean a jacket with adjustable venting, then yes, yes I do have a magic jacket. Things that do get too hot or cold: hands and head/face. That's it. Those are the only thing I have to play with on the hill.
> 
> Arm Pit Vents, and thigh vents are all you need if you're hot, and if your chest is cold you really need a better jacket, you should NEVER need 3 or 4 layers to keep your core warm, and I grew up riding in MI and NY so its not that I don't know cold weather riding.


This is your opinion and it works for you, which is great. it doesn't work for everyone, however. I personally do not like insulated jackets because i get too warm...vents opened and all. I get too warm. bottom line. so, i buy shell jackets so i can adjust when needed by layering. This works for me and not everyone. and there are $500 shell jackets out there so buying a "better" jacket isn't necessarily the case all the time. and yes, there is an effective way to layer.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> I was under the assumption that you lived in pdx, and ride hood? At Bachy it can be nuking, white out, teens/single digits above the tree line and then you drop into the trees off NW and all of a sudden your body temp goes sky rocketing up riding pow lines protected from the elements before dropping down to the lifts all hot and bothered. I need to be able to heat up and cool down quickly and that doesn't happen wearing the same gear day in day out.


I do live in PDX now and ride primarily Hood (well did in the past, not much riding going on this year, love tha6t half the webcams on Hood aren't even up so that people can't see how bad it is). I grew up in MI riding there, then spent college teaching and riding in NY. Needless to say my insulated jacket gets almost no use here. No need for the heavy jacket in this warm weather riding. 

And ya it changes temps a lot on the hill, that's why on the fly venting is better, I can adjust halfway down the hill if I want, no stopping and taking off clothes and adding clothes back on throughout the day. They do make different levels of venting on jackets, some vent much better than others. get good venting and it flows air straight through the jacket while riding. It's only on the warmest days that I can fully open my vents even.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I wash base layers every 3 days, 2 days if i have been riding long hard days, but i do not go commando on base...

Mid layers generally go in the wash the same time, then i can wash all in one go, i have 6 or 7 sets of each, but generally do a wash with 2 sets as that is a full load, and means i am not constantly washing then, lucky enough to be able to dry very quickly just by hanging in the bathroom, as we have a hot bathroom ALL the time, and pipes to hang clothes on, so i could wash when i get home at 9pm and be wearing them the next day at 7am if i needed...


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Am I the only person who just buys a good jacket and pants so I don't have to wear 10 different layers? Jacket and a t-shirt on 20 degree+ days, Jacket and basic cold weather Underarmor shirt on colder days


Nope that's exactly what I do. my "base layers" consist of a thin pair of athletic shorts, and a dry fit t-shirt. With just my jacket and pants on top this setup is good down to 15 degrees. If it's colder than that I put a long sleeve dry fit tshirt on top of my regular dry fit tshirt. I'm then good down to -10. Anything above 35 degrees and I start to overheat though, but if it's over 35 degrees I am usually in a hoodie.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Different people have different solutions for the same thing. 

I run hot. I like to buy shells so in case i get hot, i can unzip and even take off a layer or two. I used to find heavy down jackets and wear that for snowboarding with a just a long sleeve shirt and tech shirt. Then I got extremely warm and just couldn't bear it anymore. 

Besides the shell can used as a 3 season jacket while the heavy jackets can only be used for winter.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

base layers and socks - every 2 days
mid layer - only if something smelly is spilled on them

just thinking, I've never washed the balaclavas, face masks, gloves, beanies I've been using for years. hmmm..maybe I should do that.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I actually just use it as filler when wash day comes and I have that last load to do that is half full.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

augie said:


> base layers and socks - every 2 days
> mid layer - only if something smelly is spilled on them
> 
> just thinking, I've never washed the balaclavas, face masks, gloves, beanies I've been using for years. hmmm..maybe I should do that.


Eww, thats nasty.
My face mask gets stinky quicker than my base weirdly.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

speedjason said:


> Eww, thats nasty.
> My face mask gets stinky quicker than my base weirdly.


It's because your saliva (mixed with whatever you were eating/drinking that day and bacteria) is soaking into it.


My baselayers/beanies/facemasks, I wash after every day.

My mid layers, I have them dry cleaned once every 2 weeks.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I wash base and socks after every use.
Mids after 1 or 2 uses depending how dirty or sweaty i got.
Outer jackets like 2-3x per season. So like after ~10-15 days.

Am i crazy, or isn't this absolute common knowledge?? 
I mean, what's next: how often you brush your teeth or apply deodorant?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

F1EA said:


> how often you brush your teeth or apply deodorant?


People do that?


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Honestly, why do you really even care how often other people wash their clothes? Pretty basic stuff and everyone is different. Socks get washed every time unless it is really cold and my feet don't sweat, or I am traveling and did not bring enough with me to wear a clean set...really prefer to wash every time. Base layers get washed if I get sweaty or if they smell. Jackets and pants hardly ever get washed.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> People do that?


Exactly. Guess you never know until you ask :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Exactly. Guess you never know until you ask :hairy:


Oh,..! I believe you would become _very_ aware of it should they come in close proximity to you! :lol: :hairy:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

what about socks ?

I had a guy (skier) at work, tell me once that his riding increased by 70% after buying ski socks. I wonder if some of the increased ability could just wash out.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Base layers I wash them after every time, and I'm starting to pre-soak in vinegar first! The things STINK! My board bag smells like a hockey locker...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Base layers I wash them after every time, and I'm starting to pre-soak in vinegar first! The things STINK! My board bag smells like a hockey locker...


That's another good point. Anyone use those little egg things they sell now (assuming it's some sort of baking powder) in your boots for when they are in the bag? Almost have to take a step back when I unzip it sometimes.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> That's another good point. Anyone use those little egg things they sell now (assuming it's some sort of baking powder) in your boots for when they are in the bag? Almost have to take a step back when I unzip it sometimes.


I don't repack my bag at the end of the day. All the stuff goes in my SUV spread out so it can dry, and I spread everything out when I get home too. Then pack it back in the board bag the next day... Never tried any of the odour eater type products.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Base layers I wash them after every time, and I'm starting to pre-soak in vinegar first! The things STINK! My board bag smells like a hockey locker...


Hey Pout! If the vinegar presoak is not getting all da funk out? _This stuff really works._ It even works to eliminate older set in funk! I tried this stuff aftter noticing that regular washing was not getting all of that faint,… P-yeeew out of the pits of my workout gear!! :eyetwitch2: :hairy:








You only need to wash your synthetics in this stuff maybe once every 2-3 regular washes, and you only use very little per load! So between my tech bike/workout clothes and synthetic base layers,..? One bottle lasts a long time!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> You only need to wash your synthetics in this stuff maybe once every 2-3 regular washes, and you only use very little per load! So between my tech bike/workout clothes and synthetic base layers,..? One bottle lasts a long time!


I'll have to try that, thanks! We've tried vinegar (about 1:10 with water and let it soak for a while), and it seems to work but takes a lot of time and leaves me smelling like french fries... Got some Borax we were going to try too, baking/washing soda doesn't seem to work.

I also got some of those suspenders last month! Need to put them on my patrolling pants and try them out! :jumping1:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

NikWax makes the base wash and merino wash detergents. I just use those.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

This thread stinks


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> This thread stinks


:rofl3:







:hairy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If everyone is washing the pheromones out of your baselayers........how are you attracting the snow bunnies?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You mfers are gross, I wash that shit after each day out. I always buy 3-4 sets of baselayers at a time when I replace them, \so I don't have to do laundry while on a longer vacation with consecutive riding days.


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

After every weekend/snow day, I wash everything (jacket, pants, layers). I hate the smell of wet dog.

It lingers.


----------

